

Room temperature superconductivity - Anon84
http://esciencenews.com/articles/2008/07/09/room.temperature.superconductivity

======
Anon84
"Scientists at the University of Cambridge have for the first time identified
a key component to unravelling the mystery of room temperature
superconductivity, according to a paper published in today's edition of the
scientific journal Nature."

"We have successfully unearthed for the first time in a high temperature
superconductor the location in the electronic structure where 'pockets' of
doped hole carriers aggregate. Our experiments have thus made an important
advance toward understanding how superconducting pairs form out of these hole
pockets."

They seem to be at least a step closer. I can locate the Nature paper, if you
wish for more details.

------
hugh
Misleading headline. We're no closer to room temperature superconductivity
than we were in the 1980s.

edit: Correction: the 1990s.

